# Schwarzer Balken (oben und unten) bei Widescreen verarbeitung in Premiere Pro CS4



## azami (16. Mai 2009)

Hallöle euch,

ich habe wie der Threadtitel schon sagt ein paar kleine schwierigkeiten mit Widescreen aufnahmen in Premiere Pro CS4. 
Undzwar hatte ich vor ein paar mitgefrappste aufnahmen zu einem Video zusammen zu bauen. Nun habe ich bei Premiere ein neues Projekt angelegt mit der Auflösung des Videos (1680x1050 bzw. die hälfte, viertel und alle möglichen anderen Teilungen). Nur ist jetzt, wenn ich ein Video einfüge ein dicker schwarzer Balken über und unter dem Video zu sehen. Auch bei der Ausgabe gehen die Balken nicht weg bzw. je nachdem wie ich die Ausgabe einstelle kommen sogar noch Balken links und rechts dazu.

Könnte sein, dass ich bei den Projekteinstellungen was falsch eingestellt habe. Kann mir evtl. jemand sagen wie ich das Projekt bei dieser Auflösung einstellen muss, damit die Balken weg sind? Evtl auch noch wie ich das Video ausgeben sollte?

Sorry, dass ich ein paar "anfänger" fragen stelle aber ich hab einfach noch kein vernünftiges Tutorial gefunden für Widescreen aufnahmen. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen bzw. ein Tutorial oder auch anderes Programm (anfängerfreundlicher *g*) empfehlen.

Schönen Abend noch

Azami


----------



## Da Hacker (16. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend azami,

und willkommen im Forum!
Ich denke genau dieses Problem wurde zum Teil bereits in einem einige Tage älteren Thread gelöst. Schau einfach mal hier in diesem Thread, ob dort eine Lösung für dich zu finden ist.

Generell gilt: Je nach verwendetem Codec wird die Auflösung mithilfe von schwarzen Balken auf 4:3 angepasst oder nicht. Es ist also wichtig, welchen Codec du verwendest. Generell solltest du aber wirklich die Ausgabe des Media Encoders überprüfen. Mehr dazu im verlinkten Thread.

Hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen.

Ciao:
Adam


----------



## azami (17. Mai 2009)

Ach verdammt, ich habe den Fehler gefunden...man sollte bei der Sequenz auch 16:10 einstellen und nicht 4:3 
Da hätte ich ja lange Probieren können 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Seitenverhälltnis der Sequenz zu ändern oder muss ich das gesamte Video jetzt neu bearbeiten?!


----------



## Da Hacker (17. Mai 2009)

Hi azami,

na siehste 
Ja, bei CS4 müsste es nachträglich eigentlich noch gehen. Hab jetzt kein CS4 da, aber schau mal nach einem Rechtsklick auf die jeweilige Sequenz im Projektfenster im Kontextmenü nach, ob du irgendwie "Sequenzeinstellungen" oder so findest. Oder du schaust - nachdem du die Sequenz im Projektfenster ausgewählt hast - im Menü unter "Clip" bzw. "Sequenz".

Sorry für diese schwammigen Aussichten, aber ich denke es müsste leicht zu finden sein.

Ciao:
Adam


----------

